# Zone VI enlarger system



## terri (Oct 19, 2004)

Anyone have any experience with this?   Apparently the new thing in light sources is this LED variable contrast 4x5 head.   My husband is drooling over it.    

What would be the pros and cons (the glaring con being the cost, of course) of a setup like this?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 19, 2004)

Ya got me, just like most of my cameras, my enlargers are vintage too (an Omega DII and a Beseler 23C, both old fashioned condenser heads).  

ldman:


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

Well damn, Matt, you were my best hope.        I was taught on a Beseler 23C and had no problem with it.   Brad has worked on an Omega for years (a 600, I think?  If I am remembering the model right, he can do LF on it) and I figured we'd get something like that, used, from KEH, or wherever.   

Apparently Calumet has always sold this Zone VI enlarger system, but now they're selling this "exclusive new breakthrough" in light sources (read: $$).   Supposedly it uses 2 independently controlled blue & green arrays, through LED emitters which have been "spectrally matched" to variable contrast papers.   Supposed to be fast, precise, and never need replacement.   

But I hate reading commercials and was hoping someone more knowledgable than I would have the good, bad _and_ the ugly on this.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 20, 2004)

Well, it sounds pretty cool.  It also sounds like a cold light head, which some folks love.  Personally I prefer condenser heads


----------



## terri (Oct 20, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Well, it sounds pretty cool.  It also sounds like a cold light head, which some folks love.  Personally I prefer condenser heads



Yep, it's a cold light head.   Why do you prefer condenser heads?   Do you think they are they more consistent?


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 21, 2004)

Compared to the old cold light heads, yes, they are more consistant.  I'm sure that's been figured out in any cold light head built in the last 20 or so years though.  Condenser heads are typically slightly sharper and more contrasty than cold light heads.


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay..... well, thanks for the input, buddy.      I think I'd be just as happy starting with the tried & true, while having a rootygazooty new product out on the market for awhile, rather than be a beta buyer.   But that's just me.   Like I said, the hubby already seems convinced.     

I just want to be able to set up adequately - and SOON!!!


----------



## oriecat (Oct 21, 2004)

Yay! :cheer:  If you get something that takes 3 1/2 (or is it 3 1/4?) inch filters, lemme know, I have an extra set!


----------



## terri (Oct 21, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yay! :cheer:  If you get something that takes 3 1/2 (or is it 3 1/4?) inch filters, lemme know, I have an extra set!



Thanks, babe!


----------

